# O.F.A.C. March Madness Indoor 2012 Comp.



## #1 big archer

Is everyone ready for another great indoor comp? 
There is only 2.5 months left before our next indoor competition and I'm looking for pictures from last years indoor competition and the years gone by...Our camera went missing and we where not able to take picturers of that event.

Please post them here or send them to [email protected]


----------



## #1 big archer

Now this year I'd like to see alot of hit and comments to this thread. This is going to help our indoor competition. Just take my word for it. 
Thank You!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

and the dates are exactly.....???? we`ll be there for sure one great shoot....don`t miss it... food and prizes are excellent...course is challenging and a blast to shoot...


----------



## JDoupe

Can't wait to shoot it again Al!!!!

Here is the Vid from a few years ago...


----------



## JDoupe

..and here is the one from last year. I brought a young lad for his first 3D shoot (..firts archery shoot!) ever. He had a balst, as did I!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utRL9Cyn5dg&context=C36d708cADOEgsToPDskJVonGdwrkkMhfz6Z3e2lUP


----------



## #1 big archer

Ok so this year it's going to be held on the 17th of march same place same time and even more fun...* Woking on a top secret project.*


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

on the calendar already... al you know secrets are supposed to be leaked... lol lol


----------



## #1 big archer

*past pictures*


----------



## #1 big archer

*past pictures*


----------



## Bebite

Al......Did you say NO moving targets?


----------



## #1 big archer

Are you going to bring more or less friend to shot if their is no moving targets?


----------



## JDoupe

Are those the moving targets? They look so life like!!!!!

I would shoot with either of those ladies any day of the week!!!

Al...I think you ment to say "Mo-moving targets"!!!!!

Can't wait for this shoot!!!!


----------



## crkelly

Let us know about local hotels close to shoot so we can book in advance.


----------



## #1 big archer

*Hotels*

We will let you know on the local hotels that we will be regestering for lower rates. that wil be comming up on the postes in the near future... Location and distance will be included in said post...



Sorry guys but we are working on a new moving target...Hope to see you soon


----------



## #1 big archer

*A short video from one of our moose shoot*

hpt://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsyOoVeD_tI


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

al above link won`t work..???


----------



## JDoupe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsyOoVeD_tI

Worked for me. Try cutting and pasting it into the browser address bar.......


----------



## #1 big archer

Thank you!!!


----------



## Flip68

can't wait for March 17 should be another great shoot!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

ttt


----------



## #1 big archer

In talks with APA to see if we are getting any bows to raffle off at this years March Madness


----------



## Flip68

ttt


----------



## #1 big archer

Well it's official! I talk to the rep for APA and we are getting so far one bow to raffle as a door prize for this years indoor competition.


----------



## JDoupe

Don't bother with the raffle......it's as good as mine! (don't look suprised when they call out my name!!!!!!!)

Can't wait for the shoot........guess I should get a bow set up for this sooner rather than later......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

jd that would be right after mine and yours is for the hat ...lol lol lol can`t wait any hotel deals yet al..


----------



## #1 big archer

Ok Teddy you asked for it now here it is: Quality Inn has a number of rooms reserved for out of towners like you for $80 a night. Tell your friends and whoever ma ybe interested. There are just a few rooms reseved for now, if they all go they will let us have 10 more rooms for the same price but you have to act fast, its first come first served


toll free number is 1-800-461-1120
and it's under ( 8th annual march madness indoor shoot)


----------



## #1 big archer

Hopfully we shall see last years apa bow winners this years indoor competition with their new bows and hoprfully they have good stories to tell us.
The Viper was won by Rene Audette from Hamner and the Pit Viper was won by David Boston from Sault Saint Marie both of them where very happy to receive their prize.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

booking next week think we have a few more traveling with us can`t wait,,mmm what bow will I shoot lol lol


----------



## #1 big archer

I hope that every one that needs to is taking advantage of this deal on the hotel in Sudbury.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

rooms booked 80 plus tax from above ... thanks


----------



## #1 big archer

*Photos from last years*














Thank you APA for the bows last year!!! and thank for the bow this year


----------



## Flip68

almost a month away too a great shoot


----------



## Flip68

bump


----------



## JDoupe

Getting close now! It is also on the 17th of March......this could make for a great W/E!!!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D

See you there Jay,Will you guys be there Friday?


----------



## JDoupe

PM sent Dodge. Maybe St. Patty's day in the Bay afterwards?


----------



## Moosetalker

Hey Onaping Falls Gang:

Just booked in for this year's shoot. James and myself just booked our room at the Quality Inn and are looking forward to seeing all of you again this March. Now I want you to take it easy on those spinning, running, revolving, teeter tottering targets this year Big Al. Ya right, I know, I know, if you had it your way they would all be moving. See ya in a few weeks. 

Todd.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

todd just call em and they stop in their tracks right lol lol


----------



## Moosetalker

Your always thinking Ted, I am going to give that a try on those suckers that don't want to sit still!!


----------



## DODGE-3D

See you there Todd,We will be there Friday.


----------



## Moosetalker

Hey right on Dan. Where you guys staying? Maybe we can get together for a few pops Friday evening. James and I plan on getting into town around 8:00 p.m. at the Quality Inn.


----------



## DODGE-3D

I will find out and let you know, CK did the booking.


----------



## crkelly

Looks like we are all staying at the same place and I just happen to be Irish. Ware something green, drink something green and you may see the wee folk lol.


----------



## JDoupe

Hmmm....the other Lads and I were going to stay in North Bay and just drive over in the morning......but we may have to re-think this if there is a crew going to be there for Green beer after.......

CRKelly, Dodge3D and Moosetalker.....are you guys sticking around Saturday night for St. Patty's day....or going home after the shoot?


----------



## crkelly

Were set to leave after the shoot Jason. If you can make it up Friday I'll buy you a green pint.


----------



## Moosetalker

Hey Jason:

James and I are the same as Charles and Dan, we will be southbound right after the shoot on Saturday. I'd say you may want to get that North Bay gang over to the Quality Inn for the Friday evening festivities. Bring along the two lads that you had introduced me to at last year's running bear. You know the one guy that is the past World champion Arctic Cat dood and just loves to imitate what critters look like when they are doing the funky chicken after the arrow hits them. LOL!!! Looking forward to seeing you all in a few weeks. Cheers to the Irish!!!

Todd.


----------



## JDoupe

Oh Boi.....The two lads will be there. You may have convinced us to get a room in Sudz for the night.

Don't encourge him...there's not enough room in the gym for the dying moose and bear impression........

Can't wait to get there and visit with everyone again.....


----------



## crkelly

Peter will be with us as well so it should be a good time.


----------



## smaxdaddy

When and where is this shoot?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

sudbury ont canada march address on first post


----------



## #1 big archer

8th ANNUAL MARCH MADNESS INDOOR 3-D SHOOT 

On the 17th of March 

Are you ready? It's just about that time! THE ELK IS GONNA GET YA!

ONAPING FALLS ARCHERY CLUB is hosting our 8th annual indoor 3-D shoot at St. Charles College at 1400 Hawthorn Dr. (off Falconbridge Rd.) in Sudbury Ont.

Registration starts at 8am to 9:45am

Open to ALL ages and ALL classes(Cross Bow's included)
again the fees include a lunch:
-30$ per adult
-25$ for seniors 55 and up
-15$ per junior (ages 12 to 17)
-5$ per cub+ cadet (ages 11 and under)


Shoot at 2 rounds of 20 3-D targets Indoors

any questions contact the O.F.A.C. at 

[email protected]

or call Al Carriere at (705) 855-3238

P.S. To all you out of towners we have reserved rooms at the Quality Inn at a discounted price of $80.00 plus tax. The rooms are limited so it will be a first come first serve.


----------



## #1 big archer

Last years bow winners.

The Viper was won by Rene Audette from Hamner and the Pit Viper was won by David Boston from Sault Saint Marie both of them where very happy to receive their prize.

Hopefully they come back again this year.


----------



## lastcall21

alrighty,,,i will bring my heckling paraphenalia (since i won't be shooting). I just want to win a bow (even if it is righty!!).


----------



## BowWhisper

Wow moosetalker looks like we are in for one heck of a party up north 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip68

ttt


----------



## lastcall21

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

oh my oh my which bow do I shoot hmmmm trad with 38 yd shots hmmm higher poundage lol lol can`t wait packing the cooler now ....no I meant clothes lol lol Pete were`s the clamato ????


----------



## DODGE-3D

Get the Red Solo cups ready.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

dan whats a solo cup ?? what you`re only allowed one drink ???? lol lol lol whats happening Al your {very very quiet } as Elmer Fudd would say what ya cooking up for us guys drop a hint or 2 lol lol


----------



## JDoupe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

now I get it have hundreds of those lol lol in camper...


----------



## #1 big archer

*here is the bow in question*

here the bow that we are giving away this shoot....



















I'm going to take it easy on you guys this year... Ok maybe I'm lying a little bit. You'll have to wait and find out the hard way.lmfao
Come later we are going to have a pse to givle away at one of the other shoot........


----------



## #1 big archer




----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

al this bow will go to 26 inch so when I win it I can shoot it lol lol 5-6 coming from Ottawa for sure....


----------



## #1 big archer

You mean it goes down to 24inch just for you if you win it and it will still spit the arrows very fast.( I down know how fast because my arm are to long (33inch draw) and it's to hard to shoot that short of a draw) lol


----------



## #1 big archer

I'd like to thank Bran-Kor for our new medals and trophies for this years march madness comp.



















also these fabulous pins that we are going to sell to help with the cost off these shoot


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

I`ll settle for a pin ..haven`t got one of those in my collection yet and I have 3 dvd`s for you for door prizes .. and no ok 25 1/2 inch draw on that bow looks sweet...


----------



## #1 big archer

Hey classic hunter what pnd of recurve bow did you bring or are you bring up with you


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

my recurve has 32 lb limbs on it at 28 inches so with my short draw I shoot about 28 lbs -30 lbs why ????might bring my 36lbers I love long shots lol lol don`t worry I shoot 50 meters with the 32lb limbs .. now don`t get carried away though average shot 22-27 yards is nice thank you and a couple of 30`s just to mix us up and 2 or so 8 yds small targets just after the 28 yd shot now we are having some fun lol lol lol


----------



## #1 big archer

I'll try to respect the 30yard max for all you trads but don't forget this all for fun and practice and yes you will have you're own numbers.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

al pics up side down you should have this sign at registration as some will play all the angles will move it along much faster....and a big one at the door going into gym.. and yes this is a fun shoot..


----------



## btmckay

Al 
If you are going to have a no bino rule it should be posted in advance not put up thursday night before the
shoot.
Brian


----------



## crkelly

I'm with Brian on this one.


----------



## #1 big archer

You can use your bino but not when its your turn to shoot. we have guys glassing up to 5 times at the same target when it's there turn to shoot.


----------



## #1 big archer

I've got to try different things to get things moving. Also i'll have 2 table taking registration and shooting will start at 8:15am


----------



## DODGE-3D

We made it, just having a pop.


----------



## Erich E

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> my recurve has 32 lb limbs on it at 28 inches so with my short draw I shoot about 28 lbs -30 lbs why ????might bring my 36lbers I love long shots lol lol don`t worry I shoot 50 meters with the 32lb limbs .. now don`t get carried away though average shot 22-27 yards is nice thank you and a couple of 30`s just to mix us up and 2 or so 8 yds small targets just after the 28 yd shot now we are having some fun lol lol lol


Classic

Bring on your kiddy bow Dude.
They already had the short shots for you last year. LOL

John and I will be bringing a friend along.
You two will get along quite well.

Erich


----------



## BowWhisper

Danny dodge what room u in

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunch

Go and get'em Erich.


----------



## DODGE-3D

107


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

ow we got back sat eve 11pm from the shoot... fog from sudbury to renfrew long drive... tiring... ..al did any one take pics of scores and could you post them .. thanks had a great time....tough course made you think... lol lol


----------



## rsteep

I'll try,


----------



## rsteep

wow it worked


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

thanks wow I shot like cr---p lol lol read and weep guys


----------



## Crunch

Nice shooting, Ted.
Looks like Joe Florent was a force to be reconned with.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

first round we where 5 points apart then I fell apart after the pasta lunch needed a nap.. sharon joes wife whipped my butt she came on strong on the second round.. I fixed her up with the proper arrows for her bow so joe got her some and now she is shooting dead on.. congrats sharon and too ROSS HEILDEBRANDT he was on fire high score


----------



## cody12

Who won the bow hoping it was newbie to the sport, great time had but the drive home a bit long, but got back safely thats what counts arrive alive and shoot next weekend LOL


----------



## JDoupe

I understand it was Mason Birmingham. He's been in archery a couple of years...but he has been looking for a new bow and he is a great young kid.

Hope he enjoys it!!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

JD our condolences from the whole archery gang you were missed for sure....


----------



## JDoupe

Thanks Ted. Wish I could have been there. 

I see the rest of my gang made it......and hope they were not too much of a distraction!!!!

Hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

no the boys where pretty tame actually... lots of laughs...Danny and the boys where asleep by 9:30 pm well lets say passed out lol lol and I was the dd .... for dinner wacky wings downtown .... highly recommended if your in sudbury ..for dinner


----------



## Moosetalker

Hey Mr. Doupe:

Had a great time at the March Madness shoot and I enjoyed the company of the Doupe gang. I echo Ted's message to you and your wife. Tough times and I feel for you both and your families. Kevin did behave himself, did not get out on the floor and imitate a shot bear or moose or anything. Of course I did not stay for Saturday night's St. Patty's day festivities so he may have gotten carried away then. Anyways, hope to catch you some time this summer, take care and we really missed your presence.

Todd


----------



## JDoupe

Kind words from you all.

Thanks.


----------



## Crunch

Ted, I didn't notice ROSS HEILDEBRANDT on the list. How did he end up?


----------



## thunderbolt

He's there under Men's Master with a 365!


----------



## Crunch

Wow. 365
In my dreams.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

ross shot high score .....


----------



## btmckay

Ted
Actually Lenn Gavin in open shot high score 367


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

you have good eyes brian I couldn`t read scores thank you ... sorry ross ....still great shooting on that many moving targets...


----------



## Bow bandit

How many targets did you shoot?


----------



## #1 big archer

There where 2 round of 20 targets for the open/unlimited 2 rounds of 20 for the trad. and 2 rounds of 20 for the junior, cadets and cubs


----------



## #1 big archer




----------



## Crunch

I've never done this shoot. Looks like a hoot. Maybe next year...


----------



## #1 big archer

Here is a link to some very nice pics of the indoor shoot. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151395180820431.822460.807290430&type=1&l=1ab88188e3


----------

